# [SOLVED] Reset/remove webos account but keep CM9 with all apps and settings



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if it's possible to reset/remove the email associated with my Touchpad but keep my moboot/twrp/CM9 installation along with all the apps and settings on the CM9?

I can see this:

1 Open Device Info .
2 Tap Reset Options.
3 Tap one of the following:
*Erase Apps & Data: Erases all application data and settings*

Erase USB Drive: Erases all files stored in USB drive storage, such as
pictures, videos, and music.

Full Erase: Erases application data and settings, apps you installed,
and USB drive storage files. Use Full Erase if you want a clean erase
of your currently installed apps and files but plan to continue using
the device.

Secure Full Erase: Erases application data and settings, apps you
installed, and USB drive storage files. Use Secure Full Erase if you
plan to give the device away and you do not want your data and
files to be recoverable even using a third-party tool. Secure Full Erase
performs a complete wipe of the device and takes considerably
longer than a regular full erase.

Would the first option allow me to do that?

Sinan


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

gamesfrager said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if it's possible to reset/remove the email associated with my Touchpad but keep my moboot/twrp/CM9 installation along with all the apps and settings on the CM9?
> 
> ...


Don't quite understand what you mean by remove the email associated with TouchPad but keep my Android stuff. So you are wanting to wipe the WebOS side without messing up the Android side? Anytime you start talking about doing full or secure/full erase on the WebOS side, you run the risk of affecting what you have on the Android side. What are you attempting to accomplish?

If by the first option, you mean erase usb drive, all that is going to do is clean off the usb drive/SD card data, that means any music, photos, video, and data stored there by games and apps, but not anything related to email. If you want to get rid of any email downloaded by the WebOS email client, just remove/delete the account info you have entered in that client.

You should always make and store a copy of a nandroid backup on you PC just incase you trash your Android install. Nandroid backups are stored on the SD card. But if your messing around goes South, it will be an easy process to restore the backup and be right back where you were.


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi nevertells,

what I mean is how do i associate my webos with a different email account without losing my CM9 installation?
Everywhere I search says to do an erase and this will bring back the Touchpad to initial factory state where it will ask for an account and activation.

What happened was when I bought the Touchpad second hand, I was so eager to get Android on it, so I went ahead and did that without resetting the webos account.
So now I have the guy's emails on the webos not my email.

Is it possible to change the associated email with webos without losing my CM9 installation?

Thanks for the help.

Sinan


----------



## sstar (Jul 31, 2012)

gamesfrager said:


> Hi nevertells,
> 
> what I mean is how do i associate my webos with a different email account without losing my CM9 installation?
> Everywhere I search says to do an erase and this will bring back the Touchpad to initial factory state where it will ask for an account and activation.
> ...


Yes of course you can , if you go to login to your Webos a/c here https://ps.palmws.com/palmcsext/console/pages/LoginPage.iface this is what it says :

Manage my HP webOS Account:

Change the name, password, or email address associated with your webOS account

Erase all the data from your device

Resend a verification email

So there's your answer , all you had to do was check . The Android / CM9 is completely separate , in fact you can have two different user a/c on CM9 with an app called switchme for free or more if you purchase the pro version.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi sstar,

Thanks for the help. Yes I have found those instructions, and appreciate your reply. However, I wouldn't be asking if it was that obvious. See the problem is I bought the Touchpad second hand, and I have no way to contact the guy who sold it to me! now you see what's going on.

I didn't want to write the whole journey on how I got this Touchpad, that's why I tried to be brief in my question.
I know CM9 is completely separate. What I'm wondering is if I do the first option "*Erase Apps & Data: Erases all application data and settings*" would this allow me to set a new account on the device AND keep my CM9 installation? would the "Erase" part mean effecting CM9 installation? like changing boot order, or messing up the moboot, etc

That's what I'm wondering about.
Thanks again


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Update:

I have found this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1557520
I will be doing a backup and apply the "*Erase Apps & Data: Erases all application data and settings*" as soon as i get a full charge on my device and I will report back.
Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

gamesfrager said:


> Update:
> 
> I have found this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1557520
> I will be doing a backup and apply the "*Erase Apps & Data: Erases all application data and settings*" as soon as i get a full charge on my device and I will report back.
> Thanks for all your help guys.


Just remember,make a nandroid backup and save a copy to your PC. Do not use WebOS Doctor, do a full secure erase.


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Update:

Success 

For anyone that want to know how you can change the email address associated with the WebOS installation AND keep your Android installation intact; here is how:

- make sure you have enough battery charge
- you have internet connection. Needed for device activation
- make a nandroid backup just in case. Here is a great tutorial 



- copy the nandroid backup to your PC
- boot into WebOS then:
1 Open Device Info
2 Tap Reset Options
3 Tap *Erase Apps & Data: Erases all application data and settings* (this is the top first option)
- the device will restart, it might take a bit of time, just wait for it to boot
- once it boots, it will ask you for the activation info and email
- you will get an email on that address. Open it and confirm it by click the provided link
- the device will restart
- Now you are done with WebOS, you can confirm the new email account if you go to Device Info again
- restart into CM9

That's it 

Thank you for your time.

Sinan


----------

